# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) 3.2 V-Belt & Tensioner Replacement



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This DIY is for anyone with a VR6 3.2 liter (BUB) engine tucked under the hood -

*How to: 3.2 Accessory Belt, Tensioner & Idler Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1983693


----------

